# If anyone is interested part 2



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Following on from me posting If anyone is interested take a look at universalyarn.com on ravelry lots of free patterns proper link is http://www.universalyarn.com/patterns.php?free=Y and all the nice responses I got(apologies to those who already new ).Here is another site I came across http://www.knittingfever.com/ never seen so many free patterns on one site .Beautiful scandi type winter all in one for a baby on page 19


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for the web site (the 2nd one doesn't work) of all those free patterns! Thanks so much for taking the time to share. You're great! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I have put it right


----------



## janicesmith (Mar 22, 2014)

It worked for me. Thanx for the sites!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Second one worked for me.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

lots of great patterns in the second one! Have bookmarked it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

There! Now I can get both sites to open. I've never seen so many free patterns! Thanks again! :lol:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I had a look at the patterns and there are some really nice ones, then looked up some of the yarns used and they are much to rich for my blood! LOL But, I did pick up some of the patterns that I do have some yarn to substitute. Thank you so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I Also use different yarns As I'm allergic to some types of wool I just pick a pattern and go with a yarn that works


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow what a lot of patterns, I got lost for a while. Thank you


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I have put it right


Well, thanks to you I just spent a whole hour on these sites :lol: :lol: and loved every minute of it. Downloaded several of the patterns from the second one. Thank you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You're welcome


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you. I haven't had time yet to go through both sites but I will. Some nice patterns (as if I need any more, LOL)


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you for a fabulous resource!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

You're welcome


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting, lovely patterns.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Have bookmarked both sites for viewing later. Thank you.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for sharing, I appreciate it


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't believe how many patterns are on those sites x thanks


----------

